# Question about the Mountain Games



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

I've seen flyers for the Go-Pro Mountain Games in Vail, the 7th through the 10th of June, and it looks like a blast. Being from Oregon, I have no idea what the camping situation is like. I have a fully contained camper van. Is there anywhere near the celebration that one might park or camp overnight. Is Gore Creek camp ground too far away from the festivities to travel back and forth. Any input on camping in the area or advice on the games in general would greatly be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mcguire187 (Jun 24, 2013)

I grew up in the vail valley and know the area well. Gore creek campground isn’t too far away. 15 minute drive at most. However it will fill up fast because it’s the only thing close by. Be hard pressed to find a lot to put a van in without a parking ticket. Red sandstone, camp hale, Walcott area might be other camping options but your looking at an hour drive at best to the events.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

You could also possibly find something in the Minturn area, like the river right side of the Eagle or up Tigiwon Road. Also might be worth driving over to Summit County. You could probably park in the trees along Tenmile Creek off highway 91 near Copper Mountain, there are some small campsites and pull-offs.

Vail is a shit show as far as parking goes anytime of the year, and the GoPro games exasperate the issue.


----------



## almortal (Jun 22, 2014)

Depending on how cheap you are, paying to stay in one of the Vail parking garages in town is an option. Its like $30+/- for 24 hours and there will most certainly be people camping in their vehicles there. Its a bit more expensive than a campground, but those garages have the nicest public restrooms and it is really convenient. I used to post up there when I would drive to ski at Vail and never got hassled - just be discrete.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Sometime the above statement goes unchallenged, other years they have cleared folks out in the middl of the night. The parking sucks, and there is not much available for local camping.

Plan to sleep farther away, and then drive in early to get parking spots.

They have the weirdest parking rules. you are not allowed to park on the roads, until all the structures are full, then they overflow on to the roads, but you cant park on the roads prior to the structures all being filled, which just seems dumb. I don't think they let you park up high and float in to town, which would be most convenient. There may be spots where this isn't the case. The free shuttle busses are pretty convenient. You can get around without wheels or stash a car down valley if you're creative.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks much for the info. I managed to get a camp site at Gore Creek camp ground. Sounds like getting a good parking spot in Vail even for the day should be interesting.


----------



## Dejan Smaic (Jul 22, 2017)

Take your mountain bike or dual sport moto (if you have one) and use it for village access and parking.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

i've lived here for 22 years. Parking is a pain, but not in the summer....and not really anymore in the winter (thanks Summit and Epic Pass !)

I goto the games every year. Either you park in the garage for free (now charging at nite for summer) or you park on the road right next to the garage (overflow). never more than a 5 minute walk to vail core.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> i've lived here for 22 years. Parking is a pain, but not in the summer....and not really anymore in the winter (thanks Summit and Epic Pass !)
> 
> I goto the games every year. Either you park in the garage for free (now charging at nite for summer) or you park on the road right next to the garage (overflow). never more than a 5 minute walk to vail core.


Last time I tried to paddle the park in the summer we got ran off by cops from 2 locations when trying to park along the road. He told us we had to carry our boats from Lion's Head and that parking laws had changed. I told him we were there to spend money and eat and maybe even shop too, and he didn't change his tone. I left and paddled somewhere else.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

So now that I've got this first part mostly figured out, I've come up with a couple more questions. Do you need an invasive species permit for Colorado rivers? Also, do they let you run the course in between races?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

No to the invasive species sticker.... not sure about river access between events.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes on access. The course is Gore Creek, ends a the playhole, but you can take out many places above teh play hole if an event is going on in the hole, nice landing / eddy 200ft above the hole.

Homestake Creek- you would have to wait till they are done that day


----------

